# Shopvacs hate drywall dust



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

there is no fix all filter for that, the fine dust will clog any filter, unless you run the vacuum hose intake through a wet bucket to catch the fine dust in water, you can find some old foam and tie it around the original filter to get some more life out of it, then just shake the foam off in the garbage and put back on..


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have my shop vac set up to catch the concrete dust as I smooth out my basement walls and it doesn't take long before I have to stop and use my compressor outside away from the house to clean the filter. As for some dust getting past the traditional filters, if you pick up a long extension and direct the exhaust to the outside it eliminates most. Of course the neighbors might not like it, but mine are a 100 yards or more away.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Drywall-Sanding-Dust-CollectorSeperator/


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

joecaption said:


> http://www.instructables.com/id/Drywall-Sanding-Dust-CollectorSeperator/


X2,aka..the wet bucket............


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got a new shop vac that has twin HEPA filters and a feature where it senses build up on the filter shakes it loose. When put into that mode it does it first so I've heard it and it's scary!:surprise:

It's never been exposed to drywall dust and none coming in the future that I know about.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I admire those of you using Shop Vacs. I gave up on them years ago. I was getting maybe 2 or 3 years out of them before they would blow up. As a painter, I used them to clean up messes from painting, i.e., debris left from drywall work, plaster demo, etc. Some of that was hard on the vac, I'm sure. Bought a Ridgid and it has lasted 5 years without any problems. Not going back to Shop Vacs.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

when I say shop vac...I use it as a generic term for any vacuum of that design..just like most use scotch tape for clear sealing tape...


----------



## die4irish (Nov 10, 2014)

use the bags and you will never us a filter again


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

die4irish said:


> use the bags and you will never us a filter again


I always thought you were supposed to use the two together. The bag to catch most of the stuff to avoid clogging the filter, and the filter to catch all the fines. Anyway, that's what we do at work. Unfortunately, my shop vac (actually a Ridgid) doesn't accept bags. Sometime I'm going to get around to figuring out a modification around that.

My vacuum doesn't pass any significant amount of drywall dust. I am running a HEPA filter in it (long story, I got it for free), but I don't recall is passing much dust with a regular filter, but its been a while. It does require blowing out with an air compressor quite regularly.

I have got away with about a 1/2" of water inside the vacuum to capture dust without getting the filter wet before.


----------



## die4irish (Nov 10, 2014)

i have never used both so i dont know.just bags work good for me


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

that is why I have 2 filters.

Yep...drywall dust is tough on them.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

LanterDan said:


> I always thought you were supposed to use the two together. The bag to catch most of the stuff to avoid clogging the filter, and the filter to catch all the fines. Anyway, that's what we do at work. Unfortunately, my shop vac (actually a Ridgid) doesn't accept bags. Sometime I'm going to get around to figuring out a modification around that.
> 
> My vacuum doesn't pass any significant amount of drywall dust. I am running a HEPA filter in it (long story, I got it for free), but I don't recall is passing much dust with a regular filter, but its been a while. It does require blowing out with an air compressor quite regularly.
> 
> I have got away with about a 1/2" of water inside the vacuum to capture dust without getting the filter wet before.


I use a bag as well with my twin HEPAs as my bag isn't a perfect seal.


----------



## throrope (Oct 30, 2015)

I was looking for similar solution at the box store after contractors hung and finished our sixty sheet basement drywall job when the tech led me to sweeping compound in a ten pound or so plastic bag for near nothing. My mouth just dropped. I used the stuff at a paper plant job the summer before college. It's basically an oily pulp paper material that combines with the dust and keeps it on the floor as you sweep. You lay down a line and push broom the mound ahead of you with everything on the floor.


----------

